# working .conkyrc?



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

does anyone have a simple basic working .conkyrc 

i've tried a few that have worked for me in the past on linux systems but they won't work in kde4 with freebsd 7.2


----------



## Beastie (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you seen this famous thread? It's 750 pages and counting.

Did your .conkyrc work with older KDE?

Desktop "managers" draw on the root window and may interfere with Conky. You should check Conky's FAQ, question 3.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

i'm sorry, i thought of it more as a conky question but point taken =)


----------



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Have you seen this famous thread? It's 750 pages and counting.
> 
> Did your .conkyrc work with older KDE?
> 
> Desktop "managers" draw on the root window and may interfere with Conky. You should check Conky's FAQ, question 3.



yes, i've tried about 10 of them all with errors.
i was wondering if anyone running freebsd had one.


----------



## Oko (Jun 14, 2009)

http://dotfiles.org/


----------



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> http://dotfiles.org/



this page never loads for me.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> this page never loads for me.



Try dotfiles.com


----------



## Beastie (Jun 17, 2009)

No, it IS http://dotfiles.org/, but it has been down for quite some time, which is why I didn't mention it in the first place.


wonslung, I don't know if you fixed your problem or not, but you might try to set *own_window* to *yes* and *own_window_type* to *override*.


----------



## Oko (Jun 17, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Try dotfiles.com


No, it is not that one!!!
It is dotfiles.org but as somebody observed it has been down for 
couple of days.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 17, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> yes, i've tried about 10 of them all with errors.
> i was wondering if anyone running freebsd had one.



you know that you're still going to have to edit it, right? you cant just bring one over from linux and expect it to work with freebsd.


----------



## Oko (Jun 17, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> yes, i've tried about 10 of them all with errors.
> i was wondering if anyone running freebsd had one.




```
#Alignment

alignment tr



#set to yes if you want Conky to be forked in the background

background yes



cpu_avg_samples 2

net_avg_samples 2



out_to_console no



# Use Xft?

use_xft yes



# Xft font when Xft is enabled

xftfont Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:size=8



own_window_transparent no

own_window_colour blue

# Text alpha when using Xft

xftalpha 0.8



# Update interval in seconds

update_interval 0.3

# Create own window instead of using desktop (required in nautilus)

own_window no



# Use double buffering (reduces flicker, may not work for everyone)

double_buffer no



# Draw shades?

draw_shades no



# Draw outlines?

draw_outline no



# Draw borders around text

draw_borders no



# Stippled borders?

stippled_borders 10



# border margins

border_margin 4



# border width

border_width 1



# Default colors and also border colors

default_color white

default_shade_color white

default_outline_color white



# Gap between borders of screen and text

gap_x 13

gap_y 13



# Add spaces to keep things from moving about?  This only affects certain objects.

use_spacer no



# Subtract file system buffers from used memory?

no_buffers yes



# set to yes if you want all text to be in uppercase

uppercase no



# stuff after 'TEXT' will be formatted on screen

TEXT



${color #ffcb48}HOST and FreeBSD KERNEL:

   ${color #a3a3a3}Host: ${color}$nodename 

   ${color #a3a3a3}Kernel: ${color}$sysname $kernel on $machine

   

${color #ffcb48}DATE and TIME:$color

   ${color #a3a3a3}${time %a, } ${color }    ${time %e %B %G}

   ${color #a3a3a3}${time %Z, } ${color }    ${time %H:%M:%S}

   ${color #a3a3a3}UpTime: ${color }	$uptime



${color #ffcb48}CPU and RAM:$color

   ${color #a3a3a3}CPU:${color}

   ${color #a3a3a3}Temperatura:${color} ${acpitemp}C

   ${color #a3a3a3}CPU bar: ${color}$cpu% 

   ${color}${cpubar 6, 230}

   ${cpugraph 25, 230 000000 ffffff}

   ${color #a3a3a3}RAM :$color $mem / $memmax 

   ${color #a3a3a3}RAM bar :$color  $memperc% 

   ${membar 6,230}



${color #ffcb48}Processes:$color

   ${color #a3a3a3}Ukupno procesa: ${color }$processes  

   ${color #a3a3a3}Running:   ${color }$running_processes

   ${color #a3a3a3}Detaljnije:${color}

   ${color #a3a3a3}Ime                  ID   CPU%   mem%

   ${color #e5e5e5}${top name 1}${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}

   ${color #c4c4c4}${top name 2}${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}

   ${color #a3a3a3}${top name 3}${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}

   ${color #828282}${top name 4}${top pid 4} ${top cpu 4} ${top mem 4}



${color #ffcb48}Battery:$color

   ${color #a3a3a3}Battery:${color}$color   ${battery}



${color #ffcb48}HDD:$color

   ${color #a3a3a3}Swap Usage:$color $swap / $swapmax 

   ${color #a3a3a3}Swap bar: $color $swapperc%

   ${color #a3a3a3}Home folder:  ${color }${fs_free /home} / ${fs_size /home}



${color #ffcb48}NETWORK:$color

   ${color #a3a3a3}Up: ${color }${upspeed em0} kb/s

   ${upspeedgraph em0 30, 230 #a3a3a3}

   ${color #a3a3a3}Down: ${color }${downspeed em0}kb/s${color}

   ${downspeedgraph em0 30, 230 #ffcb48}
```


----------

